# Bye bye Cleo



## Chrisdoc (Sep 20, 2013)

Just wanted to say goodbye to my sister´s cat Cleo. She´d have been 20 this year and she´s had a great life with her friend Kitty who left us about 6 months ago and I think she´s missed her since then. She gradually lost the will to live and has had problems since then. Now was the right time to let her go and she went with my sister by her side and she´s now resting next to her beloved Kitty in their special place in the garden. At the end, it was kidney failure. Hope they´re now playing together in that wonderful new world where they all go from here. I´ll miss you Cleo.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 20, 2013)

Awww, sorry for your loss. Cleo looks like such a sweet cat and she had such a long life. I'm sure she's happy now that she's back with her friend Kitty


----------



## whitelop (Sep 20, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry for her loss Chris! Thats so sad, but shes with her friend now!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, it never get's easier.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks to you, it means a lot. I´m just sorry she won´t be there when I go back in a few weeks, I will really miss Miss Independent. When they´ve been around for so long, it´s really strange when suddenly they´re not and you spend the first couple of weeks expecting them to walk through the door. I remember the last time I was there, she drove me mad going to the window to let her out and then changing her mind or going out and then standing there wanting to come in straight away. I´m sure sometimes she did it on purpose cos she knew I´d be up and down every five minute, I can laugh about it now, she was a little minx.


----------



## PaGal (Sep 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and your sisters loss. It does hurt when we lose them but she certainly had a long life and I am sure she was loved and spoiled.


----------



## Deliciosa (Sep 21, 2013)

Rest peacefully sweet Cleo. Eat lots of nip with your bud Kitty and have fun prowling the bridge.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 1, 2013)

I missed this thread Chris, just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. At least she's with her friend now.


----------

